# Nov 2014 Training Logs



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Good luck to Nugget this weekend!

I am getting ready this morning for the 3 hour drive to the hunt training area, where is will likely be raining. Not many chances left before hunt training will end when the water freezes and the snow comes, so no canceling for rain.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am just in from spending an hour raking a large enough area (40 x 50), setting up a partial ring and practicing

- Go Outs
- Directed Jumping
- Gloves (#2 and #1 at different times)
- Heeling
- Signals
- Moving Stand for exam

with Faelan, Towhee and Brady. Faelan slipped once on the DJ so I moved the jumps further back from the end of the ring (ground is somewhat wet but it is supposed to rain later so I did want to get a practice in early).

I may go to a drop in class later ...


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Good Luck to Nugget today and tomorrow!

I have some running around to do this morning, but hope to work with both dogs later today. Things are wet out now, but very windy. Hopefully the wind will help dry things enough for jumps. If not, we'll work on basics.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, tomorrow Faelan and I are going to a double-header obedience trial in NY...

He's been trained today, is freshly bathed, conditioned and (mostly) blown dry. His nails are done and his feet are trimmed. I love having a nice clean dog (a rarity with my crew with all the hiking and running around), clean articles and gloves when we go places.

4th dog in starting at 10:15am
4th dog in starting at 10:30am

I so wish I could make more classes ... but he's a joyful boy and win, lose or draw we always have a wonderful time ... now if the weather holds to rain and no snow, we'll be golden.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> So, tomorrow Faelan and I are going to a double-header obedience trial in NY...
> 
> 4 th dog in starting at 10:15am
> 4th dog in starting at 10:30am


Good luck to you and Faelan tomorrow. Are the trials at PCOTC? Unless there's a typo in the start times you gave it looks like the timing could be very tight for you. I'd love to go and watch but Gracie has a make up agility class in Stamford tomorrow.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, the trials are at PCOTC.

I think everyone in the UA classes will be going from 1 ring to the next -- it could be a good thing? Or really bad - we shall see


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Sharon ... Good luck tomorrow with Faelan knock them dead!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Even though we did not Q today it gave me a good picture of where we are at. We started with the DR which the turn in place was good for #1 glove but he had trouble picking it up - 1 pt mouthed it on the return 1 pt. then resisted giving it up 1 pt. all these faults have occurred before in training but they showed their ugly little head again. Signal exercise was next lost a 1/2 pt on each about turn for a lag on each everything else very nice. Next was the DJ which is where we NQ with a short first go out only 8-9 ft beyond the jump. Second one was perfect along with the actual jump and f+ f. Last night at the fun match in the same ring he did two beautiful go outs and did a qualifying run. MSFE perfect exercise no pts.lost and finally the SD exercise which was done well. If it weren't for the NQ we would have scored 195 1/2 which isn't too shabby but woulda coulda still winds up an NQ today. After getting home I took him out in the yard to do a few go outs and they were sloppy but he did them but the second try I sent him over the bar and this he REFUSED and it took four more go outs and sends over the jumps alternating each one . More stuff to be concerned with and this after many many unfaltering go outs and taking the jumps correctly. All exercises break and I guess he decided today it would be the DJ Of course after doing at least one complete utility exercise each training session for the last couple weeks and qualifying each time he had to pick today to blow it the other times I guess it just didn't cost enough. 29 dogs entered today 24 showed 9 qualified and I watched a few bite the bullet that have OTCHS .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...6-2AC8-4F12-84BD-B97721F56DA5_zpscvfnfopg.jpg



Picture at today's trial a friend took it because she thinks Nugget is cute with his head sticking out of the crate, and the old man next to him is me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Nugget is not only cute !! He is BEAUTIFUL and so happy 



Nuggetsdad said:


> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...6-2AC8-4F12-84BD-B97721F56DA5_zpscvfnfopg.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Picture at today's trial a friend took it because she thinks Nugget is cute with his head sticking out of the crate, and the old man next to him is me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Utility enjoys being elusive when awarding those precious Q's.

Sounds like you & Nugget did pretty well other than that Go Out!



Nuggetsdad said:


> Even though we did not Q today it gave me a good picture of where we are at. We started with the DR which the turn in place was good for #1 glove but he had trouble picking it up - 1 pt mouthed it on the return 1 pt. then resisted giving it up 1 pt. all these faults have occurred before in training but they showed their ugly little head again. Signal exercise was next lost a 1/2 pt on each about turn for a lag on each everything else very nice. Next was the DJ which is where we NQ with a short first go out only 8-9 ft beyond the jump. Second one was perfect along with the actual jump and f+ f. Last night at the fun match in the same ring he did two beautiful go outs and did a qualifying run. MSFE perfect exercise no pts.lost and finally the SD exercise which was done well. If it weren't for the NQ we would have scored 195 1/2 which isn't too shabby but woulda coulda still winds up an NQ today. After getting home I took him out in the yard to do a few go outs and they were sloppy but he did them but the second try I sent him over the bar and this he REFUSED and it took four more go outs and sends over the jumps alternating each one . More stuff to be concerned with and this after many many unfaltering go outs and taking the jumps correctly. All exercises break and I guess he decided today it would be the DJ Of course after doing at least one complete utility exercise each training session for the last couple weeks and qualifying each time he had to pick today to blow it the other times I guess it just didn't cost enough. 29 dogs entered today 24 showed 9 qualified and I watched a few bite the bullet that have OTCHS .


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Bummer about Nugget's missed go-out. It sounds like he did pretty darn good, though. What is it about the first go-out? That was a bugaboo of ours at many of the fall trials. Not far enough on the first go-out and all the way on the second. 

Good luck to Faelan tomorrow!

I left before dawn and drove through fog and rain to the hunt training grounds. Showers were predicted and I had hoped that meant off and on rain. During the 3 hours I was there, it was almost entirely On, with steady rain that got worse. I discovered that my water-resistant jacket needs a fresh water-proofing. Badly. Before the drive home, I changed out of soaking wet pants into a dry pair I had brought, and should have changed shirts, too. My training partner wimped out for the second time in a row because of rain. I need a training partner that's not so worried about getting wet. Turned out to be a good day, though. We worked blinds in water, and I think we made a little progress.

I"m home now, in bed in dry PJs playing computer games and reading dog training posts with a big pile of wet, muddy towels in the washer.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Brought the boys to a training building today. Phoenix is doing a full set of articles, full length signals, and 3/4 length go outs. He also did group stays. And lots of heeling. All this was done in a building full of barking dogs. He got to play with an american eskimo for a bit too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm kinda in a state of disbelief that I just sent entries in for my last 2014 dog show and already am chatting with my grooming mentor about getting ready for a really big January show. 

There may be some "peek" obedience trial entries I send in for next month to sort of "test the waters" with a fairly small show - I'm still thinking about it. <- I had just about decided to wait until next spring, but while waiting to go in for groups (ie Sporting) the other day (over an hour to kill), I did quite a bit of heeling and front work and was very pleased with how "on" Bertie was. This was a very big show so first time I had a lot of space to work on heeling without going out "away" from other people and barking dogs. Was happy to see his brains in working order despite all the chaos around us. 

Monday Classes - end for the year this week. *BOO* 

Will continue to do Weds and Thursday classes with the idea of getting ready to show. 

Fun match Nov 14 - pretty much determined to go as there will be a obedience trial at this location in a couple months.... 

Fun match on Nov 9 - I am waffling about making the drive out there (Lansing). This is the location of a small show I tentatively want to enter.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Scratching my entries for today - Faelan did not want to eat his breakfast and even when I changed his meal out (Brady got to eat 2 breakfasts  ) to plain meat with no rice or veggies, he ate slowly and I think only to please me. 

So, no sense in stressing him out with a show if he's feeling off or maybe his teeth are bothering him (he has an appointment in a few weeks for a physical followed by a dental so I'll keep and eye on him and perhaps move the physical up)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hope Faelan is okay, that's always scary when appetite is affected.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Scratching my entries for today - Faelan did not want to eat his breakfast and even when I changed his meal out (Brady got to eat 2 breakfasts  ) to plain meat with no rice or veggies, he ate slowly and I think only to please me.


Feel better Faelan!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hope Faelan is feeling better.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Today's trial went much better than yesterday's. Nugget qualified with a 194 1/2 earning his first utility leg and a third place . 28 dogs entered with 11 qualifying. Today his pickup was flawless no mouthing BUT still resistant to give me the glove . His second go out was terrible going way way left of the stanchion and he had to go at a severe angle to take the HJ but he did it. I'm sure this was at least 2 pts. maybe more. I saw the judge go to the board to score something while doing signal exercise but after he Q'd I didn't care I already have enough things to work on. I only was looking for a leg but getting it AND a placement was just frosting on the cake. Very very good day the pressure is off because I now know he CAN do it ???


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Way to go, Nugget!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats, great start!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congratulations!




Nuggetsdad said:


> Today's trial went much better than yesterday's. Nugget qualified with a 194 1/2 earning his first utility leg and a third place . 28 dogs entered with 11 qualifying. Today his pickup was flawless no mouthing BUT still resistant to give me the glove . His second go out was terrible going way way left of the stanchion and he had to go at a severe angle to take the HJ but he did it. I'm sure this was at least 2 pts. maybe more. I saw the judge go to the board to score something while doing signal exercise but after he Q'd I didn't care I already have enough things to work on. I only was looking for a leg but getting it AND a placement was just frosting on the cake. Very very good day the pressure is off because I now know he CAN do it ???


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on that 1st leg...yeah!
Sharon Hope Faelan feels better!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Big congrats on the first leg and a placement too for Nugget!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I did complete Utility and Open run-throughs in the yard this afternoon, after the icy wind had died down a little. Maple would have Q'd in both, with, I think, scores in the mid 190s. (Yard Q's: don't we all wish those counted). In Utility, her biggest mistake was a no-sit on the first halt. It's something that hardly happens in the yard, but she does it a lot in trials, so we went back and restarted. Didn't miss another sit. In Open, her biggest issue was some lagging on the fast and a couple wide turns. (Much better heeling in Utility, which we ran first.) 

Her fronts were (surprise) mostly straight, even on the broad jump. We've been working a lot on fronts. During the run-throughs today, she was more likely to sit a couple inches off center than crooked. Something more to work on. In Utility, I used only 3 metal for the metal and 3 leather for the leather. Since articles were the major issue last fall in trials, I've backed way dowm and am slowly working up to the full set. 

Best of all, her attitude during the run-throughs was very good.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I just read that there were blackout conditions at yesterday's trial site due to the high winds - perhaps the atmosphere was causing Faelan's stomach issues? He ate last night and I have their food warming up to room temp now, so we'll see.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked articles this morning full set with one extra , Nugget did all correctly except his second send for the leather which he found quickly picked up and put back down immediately searched some more picked it up gain and brought it to me. His second guessing himself on the fourth send has happened several times now but I guess better safe than sorry. Two the four fronts were dead on the other two just a tad off his fronts are improving right along I just wish he would leave and return faster without a butt slap. Turns in place three of the four right on . Later this morning we will go out in the yard and WORK those go outs and the release of the glove on the DR.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked on

- scent articles (new articles for each dog)
- Heeling with change of pace
- Pivots
- Fast from halts
- Moving stands mixed with drop signals or my returning
- Moving drops mixed with sit signal, my returning or food toss behind and release
- marking and about turns with food tosses


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

A short but productive session out in the yard this morning. Starting with the MSFE very well done no need for a repeat. Next was the DJ which yesterday's go out left a LOT to be desired so 5 go outs were done all but one was straight fast and right to the stanchion . The first go out and the third were baited and I walked him to the stanchion to see the cheese on it to give him every opportunity to do it right which of course he did and his second one was the only one that he wound up a little off center but it would have depended on the judge if it were score-able as it was that close to being dead on the others and the jumps were all done very well. These go outs should have been at yesterday's trial . Next we did the DR which cost 3 pts.on Sat.and 1 yesterday but today his pickups were good his returns plenty fast enough and the release's all good on my order of " out " but he mouthed on the second and third glove #2and #3 which is what I waited for so a correction could be made maybe the correction also helped his release as he knew I was serious. With this done it was party time lots of treats and throwing his bumper which he truly enjoys. Tomorrow training at SCKC. my club will not have training tonight as everyone is tired front showing -setting up- breaking down - stewarding and all the other jobs that are done . Everyone did a wonderful job and the three days went as smooth as silk.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Ugh, I have to put the agility equipment away this up coming weekend. The jumps and such I can do myself, but the aframe, dog walk, and such I need help. So I called upon my family for a agility put away morning on Saturday with breakfast. It is sad, because back yard agility is always so much fun! However, the snow has started to come and it is time. 

I am attending a agility class at a beautiful indoor facility once a week. This will get our agility fix in for the winter!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats to you and Nugget!! Way to go!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats to Nugget on the nice Q and placement.

The wind was terrible here yesterday. Gracie was really reved up and I think that was what was doing it. She had a good time at agility. The obstacles are no problem for her, she loves them. It's the focus on me between obstacles that's the challenge.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I leave my AFrame, Dogwalk and teeters outside - I repaint (and resurface as needed) each spring.

My pause tables are put away, however,as are my jumps and other misc equipment.



Lucky Penny said:


> Ugh, I have to put the agility equipment away this up coming weekend. The jumps and such I can do myself, but the aframe, dog walk, and such I need help. So I called upon my family for a agility put away morning on Saturday with breakfast. It is sad, because back yard agility is always so much fun! However, the snow has started to come and it is time.
> 
> I am attending a agility class at a beautiful indoor facility once a week. This will get our agility fix in for the winter!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Class tonight - Jacks was a joy to work with. I worked heeling with Bertie before class and did the "watch" stuff with him first. Then pulled Jacks out and - my baby boy was literally leaping up and bouncing for joy getting to work. His heeling was perfect so when there was a sufficient break after 2-3 minutes, I tucked Jacks away and brought Bertie out to work more heeling. And Bertie did very well. 

Jumps - both dogs did VERY well. 

Jacks jumped 12/36 (I think he only needs to jump 12/24 but broad jumps aren't him problem). Bertie jumped 24/36 (I was too lazy to hunt down the 4th board). Getting more broad jump repetitions with Bertie. Jacks is at that point where he's getting VERY EXCITED about jumping and doing his job. 12" jumps are not as "scary" for him so he actually doesn't mind doing them. Bertie is gorgeous leaping over that 24" jump.

Everything else was fine - and!!!! Bertie did formal stays today (me full length away and not saying anything or interacting with him at all) and held them. It was wonderful not having to do all kinds of active training during stays for once!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Finley went on errands with me today so we could practice heeling at different locations. After getting home we did retrieves on flat and over the high jump. And then the broad jump. That was followed by recalls, both straight and with a drop. A couple things here and there, but over all a good day. No class for Finley tonight, as it was Banshee's turn. But, one of our classmates brought me a duck for Finley. It is keeping cold in our fridge in the garage....When we got home from class I told Finley I have a special surprise for her in the morning :.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...A-B79D-4CE6-9A3C-4C7FB2D68420_zpslfgfqjwm.jpg




Latest picture of Hombre just over 4 weeks.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning it was light out 

i concentrated on Faelan and set up his gating and jumps. We worked:

- Diagonal heeling pattern with signals
- Scent discrimination with the articles (new practice articles) set between the jumps
- Directed retrieve to glove #2
- Full Directed Jumping

with treat tosses between my legs and a few finishes - he was very up and happy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Is this your pup? He has been selected for you? How exciting!!




Nuggetsdad said:


> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...A-B79D-4CE6-9A3C-4C7FB2D68420_zpslfgfqjwm.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sharon this is Hombre the one Sabrina has selected for me but when I go the day after Thanksgiving she could give me any one of the boys and I wouldn't know the difference. She knows what I am looking for and I have confidence in her judgement but it's always a crap shoot.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Yesterday morning, Maple threw up very early and wasn't hungry for breakfast. I figured I might have given her too many treats for her run-throughs, followed by their usual Sunday dinner. (On Sundays, they get a break from dog food; I make them a home-made dinner with real meat.) I skipped any morning training. Yesterday evening, she was ravenous. We had a short training session with only a few treats. I gave her a small dinner. She was perky and happy and full of energy. I was very relieved. 

This morning, there was another pile of vomit on the rug where she'd been sick Monday. She ran around the yard looking okay, but not as hyper as normal. I offered her a quarter can of dog food. She didn't look too interested until I went to pick it up, then she decided she was hungry and ate it all. 

So, now I'm anxious, trying not to think the worst (cancer, because she's a golden). If she is still not feeling better tomorrow or takes a turn for the worse, I'll call the vet. I'm trying to stop being that owner that rushes to the vet at every upset tummy. It's hard! Wishing I were retired and could be at home keeping an eye on her. My husband is kind of oblivious to any subtle indications of illness in dogs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Kelly - hope it's nothing worse than a case of gastro if anything at all. Truly hope she feels better by the time you get home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Feel better Maple!!

Faelan had something going on Sunday, but seems fine now - hopefully Maple will bounce back as well....




PalouseDogs said:


> Yesterday morning, Maple threw up very early and wasn't hungry for breakfast. I figured I might have given her too many treats for her run-throughs, followed by their usual Sunday dinner. (On Sundays, they get a break from dog food; I make them a home-made dinner with real meat.) I skipped any morning training. Yesterday evening, she was ravenous. We had a short training session with only a few treats. I gave her a small dinner. She was perky and happy and full of energy. I was very relieved.
> 
> This morning, there was another pile of vomit on the rug where she'd been sick Monday. She ran around the yard looking okay, but not as hyper as normal. I offered her a quarter can of dog food. She didn't look too interested until I went to pick it up, then she decided she was hungry and ate it all.
> 
> So, now I'm anxious, trying not to think the worst (cancer, because she's a golden). If she is still not feeling better tomorrow or takes a turn for the worse, I'll call the vet. I'm trying to stop being that owner that rushes to the vet at every upset tummy. It's hard! Wishing I were retired and could be at home keeping an eye on her. My husband is kind of oblivious to any subtle indications of illness in dogs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I thought they were giving something away at SCKC today as there were 23 dogs there almost double the norm.

Nugget did a pretty good job in the open shared ring nailing the BJ 2x. His DOR was well done and by that I mean the f+ f were straight as I absolutely expect him to drop. His fig8 was very nicely done twice but a lag was there on the regular heeling on an about and he also forged on the fast leg. I forgot to do the ROHJ today but will tomorrow before he goes to the groomer. 

Utility I was given a run thru by the instructor starting with the MSFE which his lockup was great but he did turn his head while being examined to the point he moved a front paw and I would have scored him. DJ exercise his go outs could have been a little faster but at least he went straight and sat when told to . He also took the jumps on command but both fronts were straight but a tad to much on my right side. Signal exercise I thought to be sloppy and my instructor just wouldn't agree with my assessment but said I've seen him do it better--- so sloppy it is!!
DR was done for each glove and today all three pickups were clean good returns but every front was a little on the right side but straight and 2of 3 finish's perfect. Lastly articles were done metal being first as is my way and it was quickly found and brought back but the front was poor. His second send for the leather he found it picked it up dropped it searched the pile some more picked up the same correct one again and brought it to me. His front on this one was also poor but this dropping of the correct one doubting himself is getting old and is costly in the ring point wise and I have found enough ways of losing points so I don't need Nuggets help on this. We had a few minutes left so we did more go outs which he earned himself a little butt slap to get him to run which I know he doesn't like this and he barked his dislike of my swatting his butt , but I tell him to move faster and it won't get touched one of these days it might connect .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Palouse dogs..... Sure hope it isn't anything of a serious nature. I've said a little prayer for you.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Maple was her usual hungry and energetic self. Alder was happy and romping around but he was the one that threw up dinner tonight. Now, I'm thinking they might have picked up a bug at the hunt training grounds Saturday, hopefully not Giardia. I skipped training and gave Maple a light meal. Too light, in her opinion. 

It's feeling like November here. It rained most of the day and was windy, cold, and cloudy in the afternoon and evening. I've got most of my ring gates put up for the winter. I left the jumps in the yard because there will probably be a couple more weekends when I can train outside before everything has to come in until March.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> I leave my AFrame, Dogwalk and teeters outside - I repaint (and resurface as needed) each spring.
> 
> My pause tables are put away, however,as are my jumps and other misc equipment.


I can imagine how much fun you and the dogs have doing agility all winter long! Does the snow get high up?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Some winters, like the past 2, yes the snow can get very high! I have picture from 2 years ago where I had to shovel paths for the dogs and the banks are taller than the dogs.

Other winters tend to be milder and the snow might melt frequently. A few winters I have been able to use the equipment all winter long 




Lucky Penny said:


> I can imagine how much fun you and the dogs have doing agility all winter long! Does the snow get high up?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we were again able to train outside 

Faelan : Signals and heeling along with scent articles

Towhee: Heeling, some signals, some distance drops (she started creeping) and signal sits – she was in rare form this morning – nothing was fast enough for Ms Towhee LOL A few recalls as well

Brady: Heeling with some signals, MSFE, my returning from the stand, recalls

Towhee & Brady were both eying the scent articles with longing but time was too limited after our hike


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

We had a good agility class last night. Rusty did lose focus, and ran off once. After that, I kept him on leash for the rest of the class. Other than losing focus to go smell everything....Rusty did real well I thought.

It will take time for Rusty to understand its not play time during class.

Also, I worked on Kerrie Ann and Rusty's Nose Work training before bed last night. They had three sets of finds, and they found them all! I'm very proud of my pups, and their Nose Work training


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

After getting both dogs from my groomer Nugget and I went out in the yard practice. We started with the DJ exercise and the first unbaited go out was beautiful accompanied with taking the HJ on Que and giving a nice f+ f . The second send he did what he did Sun.going about 10 ft off but this time to the right so I just went and got him and brought him back telling him he wasn't a good boy. Before sending him this time I baited the stanchion and this time was perfection along with taking the Bar and again delivering a good f+ f. Two more times he was sent on go outs and they were also straight and he was told good boy several times along with his rewards. Next we did the MSFE awesome !!! This then brought up the DR and I sent him for # 3 which he got BUT mouthed so a correction had to be given and he also did a poor turn in place requiring a repeat that this time he got it all right, good leaving pickup return with no mouthing and most importantly he gave a clean release which earned him praise and the reward of me throwing his bumper several times then we did the signal exercise which was fairly clean and the signal part correctly executed but that was a little slower on his responses. All this was only about 15-20 min.and overall a pretty decent job at least I didn't make any mistakes for a change.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Maple was rambunctious and ravenously hungry this evening. Alder was feeling good too. However, Maple’s been scratching at her left ear and there’s some brown gunk in there. I’ll be making that vet appointment after all. I used a little Panalog from an old prescription to help make her a little more comfy until then. Most shocking, when I looked in her ear, there was a single black flea. Maybe not a shocker to most people, but dog fleas are virtually nonexistent in Pullman. (Too long a dry period in summer.) I’ve NEVER seen a flea on any dog of mine in Pullman. I’ll have to ask the vet about it. Maybe she picked it up at the hunt training area, left behind by some dog from a more flea-friendly climate?

I had a training session in the loft after work. With Maple, I did heeling and F&F after the broad and the dumbbell. Moderate success on improving the FF. On scent articles, my most important winter project, I’ve worked my way up to using all six metal (one scented, five not; no leather mixed in) for metal and all six leather (no metal) for the leather retrieve. I’m also following Diane Barman’s suggestion to put them all in a line, to be eventually followed by a semi-circle then a full circle. I’m planning to go up to 12 metal (2 sets) and 12 leather before I start mixing metal and leather together again. 

Anyway, tonight, she did great on the articles in the loft on the painted wood floor.. No mistakes. I think she has a much more difficult time on grass because of the scents in the grass and because (for the second article), the scent from the first article clings to the grass it touches and flows around.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My Jacks has a pretty bad case of ear infection in both ears that just is not clearing up with home remedies, so he's going in tomorrow morning. I was indecisive about training him in class tonight, and decided not to based on my feeling that his ears are bothering him. He's a very stoic little guy, but he had been acting restless and nervous this morning and most of the day today. Could have been the full moon or something else going on, but I think his ears hurt. So did not want to make him work tonight in class (plus I was zombie midway through Bertie's class so even if I was planning on it, I probably would not have done the second class with Jacks). 

Just found out that there is a fun match next Wednesday - which had me waffling about what I plan to do next week. Basically fun match Sunday morning, Wednesday afternoon, and Friday morning. Am very tempted to skip the Friday one if I go on Sunday. <- Doesn't matter if I do the matches with Jacks who will absolutely not be shown in any of the winter shows (indoor and very loud/big locations that he can't handle), but really want to load up fun matches with Bertie in the interest of getting him ready to show. 

Class tonight - lots of heeling, and I made the mistake of doing too much heeling during a "distraction" exercise. I broke it off when I found I was getting dizzy going back and forth and Bertie maintained focus the entire time but got sluggier and sluggier in movement as we worked in excess of his limit. This fed into the figure 8 exercise which he was beyond sluggy for. So I was a little frustrated with myself for going along with class and not focusing on what I SHOULD be doing with my specific dog. 

Actual heeling before the distraction stuff was awesome. We played a game where Adele called heeling and had us counting up everything we did in excess of formal trial heeling. Any helps, etc. 

First time, I counted 2 things. I had my hand in an incorrect position but at my hip to keep Bertie locked in heel position. And I also praised him at one point towards the end of the pattern. He did a very nice heeling work through that so it generally was something I'd want if we do go ahead and do something by way of a trial in the next couple months. 

Target work tonight was also something I was particularly happy about. I set the targets about the actual distance gloves would be and worked on marking before sending, and 100% he was right on with marking and going to the target I wanted him to. I commented to a friend that now I really have to get serious about getting him somewhere with gloves. Unlike Jacks, he doesn't have the same desire to retrieve them. So am thinking about remodling a set of gloves so they have a Velcro enclosure so I can put treats inside. This will build up his excitement to go to those gloves and in theory I can train him to fetch and bring back to me so I can give him the treats inside the gloves. <- This isn't too different than motivation heeling stuff (lucky dog) that we done. So maybe it will work. 

His stays - again very happy that he held his stays despite my going to the other side of the ring and not interacting with him. He's doing formal stays.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked scent articles (20 article set) and then fronts & finishes 

Faelan went first with all the articles, the Towhee with all the articles except the 2 Faelan used, then Brady with the remaining 16 articles -- they did very very well


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm glad Sharon's training today went well as mine did not. We did articles this morning 2x and the first set went well other than Nuggets slow leaving but the second set he got the metal right away and returned to me albeit with a poor front but the leather he also found right away but his doubting himself AGAIN caused him to drop it , search some more then pick up the original one and bring it to me with another poor front. This is getting to be a habit that I don't like the only good thing is he only has to do it the first time right . We then went out in the yard where he managed to cut short the first go out. I did move the gates another 5 ft.away to about 55-60ft but he still should go to the stanchion. His next 2attempts were much better with the correct jumps being taken but again less than perfect fronts. Finally the signal exercise which when given the stand signal he promptly SAT. We did it again and this time he got everything right and we quit as I'm taking him to Stone City KC tonight for training as we are entered this weekend (Sun.) in a trial.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Monday night we had agility and honestly, we should have stayed home. Lexx had not been feeling all that great (diarrhea for a couple of days). Apparently he had eaten something at home a few days before but DH wasn't sure what it was because by the time he got to Lexx, whatever it was, was gone. I didn't think much of it after that as he seemed to be fine otherwise. On Monday when DH got home from work he asked me if I had seen his Remembrance Day poppy. It was then I thought that's maybe what Lexx ate! The poppy also comes with a straight pin. Naturally I was concerned that Lexx had also eaten a pin but took him to agility. It was pointless as I was worried about him and he sensed it so he wasn't too hyped up to work.

In any event, I found out later when I got home that my mom had found the poppy pin on the floor earlier that day when she came over to let the dogs out so Lexx did not have a pin in him!

We worked a bit at home the other night. We did scent articles (6 leather and 6 metal) twice and both times he was correct with nice fronts and finishes.

Last night we had our Open class. He did well. Lexx and one other Golden are more advanced than the others so we worked on our own for most of the night. His ROF, ROHJ, figure 8s, broad jump were all nicely done. We did sit/down out of sight stays. Lexx went down on the sit stay again. His down stay was well done even with a couple of the other dogs getting up. 

I've signed us up for an Open/Utility working group that will start in a couple of weeks and run every second Saturday until April. 

We will also attend an obedience seminar being put on by our regular instructor on November 22. I think she was concerned that a few of her students did not perform well at the last obedience trials (Lexx included).

No agility next week as there is an agility seminar being held at our club.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

The Eastern Dog Show Classic is taking place this week. It's a five day cluster with rally, obedience, and confirmation sponsored by three area kennel clubs. And it's only 45 minutes from home! Yesterday morning I headed out to watch obedience and cheer on some friends from class. Finley's golden BFF got her first Novice leg, our other friend who was showing sat up on the down stay so NQ'd. They are both showing again tomorrow. 

I stayed next to the Open ring, I really wanted the time without a dog to observe. The judge seemed to be really nice. I was surprised to see that when one competitor threw the dumbbell over the high jump, the dumbbell landed a bit off center and to the right. Not way off, but the judge gave her anther shot to throw it more center. Although now that I think of it, maybe it was a distance thing as opposed to being off center.
I really paid a lot of attention to the drops on recall. Someone in anther ring was really yelling in a LOUD and (IMO) angry tone, "DOWN!!!". He was there last year and yelled the same way, I remember thinking it was too loud and harsh last year, but this dog is doing quite well and from what people were saying has a lot of OTCH points. I guess it's allowed and working, I won't be trying it though . My intention is to just use the signal. When we first started doing this I used both signal and verbal, and have been using just a signal recently. After watching yesterday, I realized that I might be holding the signal too long. So yesterday when I got home I was very conscious of my signal. Finley began to go down, but she stopped as soon as I moved my arm back. Her elbows were maybe 3 inches off the ground and she had her "I'm not sure if I'm right" look. So I signaled again and used a verbal "Down!". Too which the elbows went all the way. Big treats! I think it's just a matter of more practice with lots of praise so she doesn't doubt herself. 

We have a Show N Go at the trial site tonight for Finley. Then, on Saturday morning we have an appointment to have her eyes tested there. It will be her first time. They have a cardiac clinic as well, but I'm working Sat. afternoon, so don't have time for both. I think next year when this show comes along I may have to schedule myself the weekend off.
I noticed yesterday that at the trial site they will be holding CGC testing Friday evening. So I decided to test Banshee. I'm not sure on the staying with a friendly stranger for 3 minutes part. I've never left her with anyone she doesn't know in some way for any length of time..So off to pet smart we went last night. I worked her a outside of the store and then in we went. As luck would have it, the manager had been watching us and struck up a conversation. She agreed to help out and I put Banshee in a sit stay and handed the leash off. Then I walked away and out of sight. A couple minutes only but came back around and Banshee was still sitting! I'm feeling better about that portion of the test .
The dead duck I brought home for Finley....She was very excited about it. I had all I could do to hold on to her for the pulling toward the bag that held the duck. In fact I had to hand her off to my daughter so I could get it out of the bag. I did as the person suggested, held the duck and teased her with it...trying to encourage her to take it. She followed around excitedly smelling it, but would not take it. Duck is now frozen in the freezer. I might try it again anther time. When I take her to the boardwalk those seagulls won't fly away until the last second. Finley always seems to want to get them, so maybe dead just isn't her thing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I really paid a lot of attention to the drops on recall. Someone in anther ring was really yelling in a LOUD and (IMO) angry tone, "DOWN!!!". He was there last year and yelled the same way, I remember thinking it was too loud and harsh last year, but this dog is doing quite well and from what people were saying has a lot of OTCH points. I guess it's allowed and working, I won't be trying it though . My intention is to just use the signal. When we first started doing this I used both signal and verbal, and have been using just a signal recently.


 I primarily just do the signal, but have been told to train verbal commands only as well, just in case I ever get into a situation where my dog is sightseeing while coming and not looking at me to catch the drop signal - this happened to me at a fun match last year with Jacks. I've been told you want the option to holler "down" and have dog drop in cases like that.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

In my area, several judges will (correctly) hit you with a substantial, and possibly NQ handlers with excessively loud Drop commands. How could they not be considered threatening and/or disruptive?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

At class today, we primarily worked on gloves, jumps, retrieves, and drops. 

Was kinda cool getting Bertie to retrieve gloves!!!! Big thing right now is approaching it the way I approached teaching him retrieve a dumbbell. So motivation and training hold.... and doing little sessions separate from actual placed and formal glove setups. At least for now, doesn't seem like I'll need to put treats in the gloves yet.  

Jumps - Bertie can jump 48" with the broad jump!!!! Worked on bridging the gap between targets and tossed rewards.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

The vet was able to fit me in, and Maple came home with Mometamax (sp?) and Epi-otic for a mild yeast infection. Alder was quite distraught about me leaving with Maple and without him. When I returned with Maple a couple hours late, my husband said he'd been upset and depressed the entire time. When I got home from work later, Alder was still upset. Poor guy. I'm sure he imaged Maple and I went off and had a good time without him.

I took the dogs for a very short walk through the fields in the wind and twilight after work, then trained in the loft. 

With Maple, I jumped to 7 metal and 7 leather (not mixed) on the scent articles because she had done so well on 6. Piece of cake. We then did a little heeling. She's getting a little wide on the left turns in the loft, I think because the loft is so small, she is anticipating when I'm going to turn. Also fronts and finishes after the broad. Very straight on the front, but shifted a little to the right. Nice finish. 

To cheer Alder up, I did a short, happy Rally sequence with mostly heeling and a big jackpot and some play with his squeaky toy. That really helped his attitude.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Maureen, the judge probably picked the dumbbell up and gave a rethrow because of distance. It has to go at least 8 or 10 ft (I forget which) beyond the jump.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training last night was a mixed bag some very good some things not so much. The BJ done 2x excellent and the ROHJ fair with one good front the other a little "off ". ROF his leaving was slow not scoreable slow but not what I want other than the one he got a butt slap which he then " moved ". Fig8 was very well done and so was group heeling. S+D couldn't be better. DOR 3x were ok but on this Nugget tended to get the fronts straight but a tad on my right side so close but no cigar for this. Utility what we were able to get in the time allotted us was decent with Nugget getting ALL the signals unlike earlier where he missed the stand signal. This exercise we did 2x. The DR was well done . The worst thing AGAIN the dang go outs one time great the next terrible and last night it was a combo of good and poor. He did take the correct jump each time as directed and one jump was taken beautifully where I set him on a sit all the way in the corner of the ring and sent him over the opposite side jump which was the HJ in this case. It was a very extreme angle and he took the direction and the jump without any hesitation and when he cleared the jump I never waited for the front to come as it was big praise and jackpot time. This morning it's quite cool so we are going to go out in the yard and do the # 3 utility exercise in its entirety and then Nugget gets to relax till Sun. Trial


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My crew had last night and this morning off 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Our practice in the yard this morning doing the # 3 exercise went well , certainly not a 200 performance but a creditable one which would definatly be well into the mid- high 190s. We only repeated the signal exercise and 2 go outs after all 5 exercises had been done as in a trial. Actually his go outs were pretty good but then again the second 2 were baited and he was at home. Hoping all the good stuff carries over for Sun.but you never know as I'm sure all those people that showed in last weeks trial were confident going into it especially the OTCH people and a bunch NQd.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Last night was an off night for Kerrie Ann and I. She seemed out of it, and was a bit slow to get started (focus). I had her sit and wait to start her runs, and said "OK Over!" and Kerrie just sat there looking at me haha.

I got her going, and she seemed to forget all of the commands. But, I took her on the leash and we were able to finish the runs. One of the runs, Kerrie Ann took the A-Frame without being told. What's up with a lot of dogs liking to climb the A-Frame all the time!

Anyway, I hope our next class goes better and Kerrie Ann remembers her commands for agility


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Melfice said:


> One of the runs, Kerrie Ann took the A-Frame without being told. What's up with a lot of dogs liking to climb the A-Frame all the time!


For some of them it's just fun. The first time I had Gracie at the training center for puppy class (12 weeks old?) she decided she wanted to go up and over the A-Frame . . . no hesitation. Our problem is staying under control and not running the course without direction. It can be very frustrating for me but amazing to see how much she loves it.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> For some of them it's just fun. The first time I had Gracie at the training center for puppy class (12 weeks old?) she decided she wanted to go up and over the A-Frame . . . no hesitation. Our problem is staying under control and not running the course without direction. It can be very frustrating for me but amazing to see how much she loves it.


Yeah control can be an issue (is an issue really) for both my pups. Kerrie Ann is a bit more focused than Rusty, but they can both lose their focus and go off smelling etc.

Other times they are on the money, and do awesome runs. How long does it take before dogs are REALLY good at agility? I mean ready to give trials a try, and compete.

Last night, most of the dogs were kinda of like "whatever, I rather smell over here!" than listen to their commands and run the course


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Melfice said:


> Yeah control can be an issue (is an issue really) for both my pups. Kerrie Ann is a bit more focused than Rusty, but they can both lose their focus and go off smelling etc.
> 
> Other times they are on the money, and do awesome runs. How long does it take before dogs are REALLY good at agility? I mean ready to give trials a try, and compete.
> 
> Last night, most of the dogs were kinda of like "whatever, I rather smell over here!" than listen to their commands and run the course


Oh good....I thought it was just Lexx that liked to run off to smell things!:doh:
I'm actually re-reading the book "Control Unleashed". I'm going to start incorporating the Pre-mack Principle into our training. :crossfing it works because I'm getting tired of having to compete with horse poop!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Please be fully aware that while sniffing and running off to sniff may be simple distraction, it is just as possible it is stress related.

Stress can be caused by many things but usually related to a dog being overfaced or in an environment that for whatever reason is causing some environmental concerns.

This is very, very common and part of the training and proofing process especially for youngsters 

Some ideas that may help when your dog exits stage left:
- Go to your dog, attach the leash and quietly and calmly put him in his crate. 
- Find some really, truly interesting dirt or spot on the floor and start digging - your dog will usually come running.
- Feed/play/dance with either a real or imaginary dog 

In all of the above, your dog has just lost his turn and the potential for earning a reward. He's not bad but he made a choice that led to quiet crate time -- so very sad, better luck next time.

Next turn out, simplify so you can get a reward in. Even if its just 1 jump, check-in Paaaaarrrrty!!

The above method works  It may take a few times but your dog learns there are consequences to checking out and those consequences include your lack of interest in playing his game.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the good information, Sunrise


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thursday's show N go had it's good and bad parts. It was our first truly open show n go as in all was done off leash, and we did the drop and out of sight stays. Finley was soooo happy when I brought that dumbbell out and stayed happy throughout which was the best part! 
Heel off leash. She started off good, great attention on me and in correct position. This continued until the about turn where I noticed her lagging. She then became very distracted by the dog running in the adjacent ring as we heeled along side it. Some lagging on the figure 8 as well.
Retrieve on flat: Very good and fast, no mouthing and a jump up and around finish. Although she did do a little jump to try for the dumbbell as the "judge" handed it to me. The dumbbell landed a bit behind the high jump, but she didn't take the jump. Very happy with that as it has happened. 
The retrieve over the high jump. Beautiful until she started to mouth the dumbbell just as I was told to take it. Then we head over to the broad jump. At the same time I hear a loud clang noise from the adjacent ring. Finley heard it too, turned her head and looked at the end of our ring and before I knew it was running top speed to the back of our ring.:uhoh:
We then get set up at the broad jump. I'm told to send her, and she anticipates. I stopped her before she actually made it over, and reset her. This time I let her wait through 2 "send your dog". The first time she leaned forward and back but her butt stayed in a sit. So I send her. Just a beautiful fast jump, I pivot expecting her to come to front. But no, she's back at the end of our ring frantically smelling and searching. Thankfully she did come on my first call despite looking for whatever she thought was over there. 
Drop on recall, signal only. She dropped but it seemed to me she traveled too far. The judge said she's very fast. Which she is always faster in that situation then at home. So, I'm not sure given the speed she came in on if we'd have lost points or NQ. She was fairly close to me, maybe 7 feet away. I'm not sure at what point it would be an NQ. 
Out of sight stays. Sit stay, no problem. Down stay. The steward popped her head in about a minute into the stay to tell me to give her about 30 seconds and go treat. She said she is looking worriedly at the curtain and that she was lifting her elbows a bit up and down. So I went and treated. As soon as she saw me, the elbows went down. Treated and walked away. She was much more relaxed then. Head down between her paws looking like she might take a nap. 

Finley and I didn't do any training yesterday....After work I took Banshee for her CGC test taking place at the trial. We got there about 2 hours early and watched some obedience and checked different vendors out I'm happy to say she passed! 
This morning Finley had her first eye exam, which she passed. Very happy about that as well.
I have to work later, so I think they're both getting the rest of the day off.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Faelan earned his UD today*

with a bobble or 2 but he still earned a 2nd place with a score of 190. Such excitement 

A friend took this picture - other friends also had their cameras out but they are not yet available.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon and Faelan .....congratulations you guys did GREAT!!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Really nice picture, you both look so happy!! Congratulations!!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Sharon, I just saw this on fb earlier today. Big congrats! 

I am traveling out of state this month for my dissertation research. The dogs are at home with my husband, so no training for a few more weeks and I am going through major dog withdrawal. I face-timed with them today, so that made me feel a little better. Harris was chewing his bone and Kea was looking melancholy. I'm deciding which FDSA class to do in December because our trainer is going to be taking a little time off. Our local golden club has a fun match coming up in early December that we'll plan to attend.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan earned a bumper leg in Utility today. I went super early since I wanted to see how he would do with long waits (we got there at 7:30 and he went into the ring about 11:30). He is used to waits for agility but they have an inherent stress buster as he explodes off the line; similar to field work. Obedience is enough different that i need to start playing around with the variables if I continue on with him. And to qualify 2 shows in a row was HUGE!

He did well - his score was lower and not many of us could really figure it out but he was again happy, confident and antsy to go!

Brady and Towhee took a nice long hike. So not our usual schedule for the weekends 

What an exciting weekend and it was topped off with some really great things (some to be shared at a later date; some not mine to share).


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The opposite of Sharon's great weekend Nugget and I went bust. We did # 5 utility today starting with the DR which a pt. and a half were lost poor pickup mouthing and very poor front crooked and completely on my right side. Next was SD lost a1/2 point on each both fronts still only 2 1/2 pts.down all together . Now the DJ exercise and his first go out he went all the way out but he also went all the way to the right side of the ring but we practice this as Nugget can and does screw up go outs but this time he looked confused and he needed to take the BJ which of course the jump was all the way on the other side which he failed to do. The next go out was almost a twin to the first but he did the jump whoopee considering it was right in front of him. Signal exercise and MSFE NO POINTS LOST ON EITHER. Oh well it's not our first NQ but that doesn't lessen the disappointment. After getting home and giving both dogs their trial day traditional burger and fries we went in the yard ( a familiar place) where Nugget managed to screw up the first 3 go outs till he realized I wasn't going to have any more none sense then he did about 6 very nice go outs and 2 where he was set at the extreme sides left and right and sent over the farthest from him jump which now than the trial is over he did.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...D-601D-43AE-BF32-FC34AB9913BE_zpsho4roqx3.jpg




Updated last picture of Hombre . He is getting big and in my opinion gorgeous.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry you had an NQ Nuggetsdad - but goodness, that Hombre is adorable!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Some of the comments from my runs make me very happy 

Smooth, gentle, subtle cues & signals. Quiet and smooth cues. Beautiful and joyous teamwork.

I love those comments, since I so want my handling and my dogs responses to be all of that and more.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

My little ( AT HOME) super star must have figured he better do a good job today. It's only 7:30 am and we have done articles that were done 2x each and because of his doubting himself on leather several times recently I decided to scent leather VERY lightly and he found it after a short search and without dropping it and with a clean pickup brought it both times right to me with the first front just a shade out. I may have discovered the answer of his being unsure of it and I just waved my hand back and forth one time about 4 inches from his nose. I will repeat this tomorrow and see. DR done 2-3-1 all gloves correctly gotten pickup on two could have been better and also two fronts were a tad on my right side but going and returning was very brisk love this colder weather. DJ 6 go outs were done with only the first baited all fast straight dead on with good quick sits on my order. Where the heck were they yesterday? Today his go outs were all I could ask for. I then set him on extreme far right side and sent him over the bar which of course he took the angle confidently with wild abandonment and soared over the jump , this was repeated from the far left side and he was sent over the HJ and again he flew over it. I ask the question where was this yesterday? Signal exercise decent but repeated backwards as a couple forges occurred the first time. Actual stand-down-sit-recall all done well. We then did the MSFE and like yesterday perfect. A little " open " work also done the ROHJ 3x with only one front good and straight no finish's done then the ROF also lacking on fronts even with help and lastly the DOR 2x very nice drops and with help he managed to give me the fronts also. Club tonight which for the next 3 weeks I will be instructing so I wanted to get most of my training in this morning but after yesterday Nugget isn't getting out of working tonight some at least doing what we can on the weak points of which I'm finding to show up at the least desirable times.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Faelan's UD Bumper run*

A friend sent me this video - reviewing it I am still not sure how he was scored but a Q is a Q right?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My crew have the morning off  

Faelan will be out of town for a few days for his well earned reward to learn some new skills. 

Towhee & Brady will no doubt bark themselves silly as the construction crews arrive to start tearing down the driveway for repairs and repaving the middle 80 feet of the ramp portion. I think they will stay inside today - they might be somewhat calmer  or at least less annoying for my neighbors.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Saturday, I went to the hunt training grounds to train water handling. Kind of pushing it on the temperature. The rule of thunb is to train in water only if the sum of the air and water temp is at least 110. The water temp was 50 and the air was probably high 40s with sunshine and little wind, so a sum between 95 and 100. My plans was to go back out on Veterans Day and this coming Saturday to get in as much water training as I could before the temps dropped too far. Then the massive cold air started moving in yesterday. The temp is not expected to get above freezing today. Water training is over until next spring.

On Saturday, after the hunt training, Maple was still so full of energy that I did a little OB work. I hadn't worked gloves in a long time. I discovered she had forgotten how to do glove 2. Guess I spend too much time on 1 and 3. We worked on that for a while, then tried ROH, with deliberate tosses to the right and left. Ack! She had trouble with those, too! We worked on that. I will be storing my big jumps before the snow comes in a couple of days, so off-center tosses have been the focus of training Sunday and Monday, with some more work on gloves. 

Fronts seem to be getter better lately. 

I feel for you all in the northeast and upper midwest. It will be below freezing here in eastern WA for a few days, with a little snow, but nothing like what I'm seeing on the news in Minnesota!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, and big congratulations to Faelan! And a bumper leg, to boot. What a good dog!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training both last night and this morning went well. I didn't get a whole lot in last night as I had to instruct a class but he did do what I wanted to do albeit the open work fronts weren't all what I want but his go outs LAST NIGHT were very good and the jumps were taken as directed and the columns didn't seem to bother him. This morning I was given a utility run thru which he would have qualified in the low 190s because of two less than perfect go outs the second one especially was poor being at least 8-10 ft. Off center but far enough back. The good stuff was no mouthing on the DR or refusing to give it up and a clean pickup ( for a change) . The SD exercise was the best in awhile leaving finding the correct one NO DROPPING THE LEATHER SECOND GUESSING HIMSELF . The lightly scented and holding my hand about 4 inches from his nose has worked twice now . We will give this a go again tomorrow. I'm pretty tired today as I gave about 8-10 full utility run thrus to other people cause I just can't say no and I'm the only man that trains on Tuesday morning drop in class and almost all of today's people that asked me to run them thru are showing at this facility in two weeks and both judges that day are men.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Get to go to a fun match tomorrow afternoon - and looking to have fun....  

Have been lightly training every night or so. 

Bertie's heeling is coming along with him working really hard on heel position now that he is starting to understand what I want. Very short bursts of heeling + me gradually getting my hand over to my midsection. Tonight my hand was over my belly button and I was thrilled to see it wasn't pulling him forged while we did the 5-6 steps of heeling. 

Other thing is I had a odd revelation tonight about the difference between Jacks and Bertie when it comes to articles. 

Bertie is now doing regular articles with me just rubbing/scenting the articles as opposed to putting anything on the bars. I hadn't worked articles with him for a few months because I was focusing on more immediate stuff (fixing his heeling), so when I pulled them out again, I was happy to see that while he didn't like his metal article as much as he liked the leather ones, he was going out to a full pile and lightly sniffing each article until he found the right one. I did mark and do the "RTC" method of rushing in to put the dumbbells in his mouth and praise the take/hold + adding the retrieve back. After a few days of building this, he's now going out finding the correct articles and bringing them back on his own, both leathers and metals. 

Now the difference between the boys - 

Bertie is a sniffer and possibly "nose touch test" type of finder. I watched him all three times tonight going calmly to the pile and quickly and quietly touching his nose to each article bar before he found the correct ones each time and retrieves just as calmly. Basically, very quiet, calm, accurate and minimal hunting beyond a quick nose touch. 

Jacks doesn't just sniff the pile, but also seems to search for which article is "hot". I found this out, because the first article I did with him, I skipped rubbing because I'd already used the article 3 times with Bertie so I was sure it smelled DIFFERENT than the others. Jacks went up to the pile sniffing frantically and "tasted" (he puts his mouth on each article bar) each article after sniffing and didn't find the right one immediately. Panic ensued, I had to put a random metal article back where he found it and rub the article correctly before sending him back out there. And that time he found the article after doing his sniff+taste thingy. 

Jacks is fun to watch when he does articles because he's so over-the-top excited to do them. And when he doesn't panic, he is generally on the correct and you can see him getting all EXCITED and HAPPY as he comes flying back with the right article.

Bertie is not as exciting to watch as far as FLAIR, but he's methodical and more accurate his brother is. We've done quick articles every night the last few nights and still haven't had him go out there and quit or pick up the wrong thing.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan is still out of town so no training for him this morning.

I set up for articles using their brand new practice articles (to prevent Brady from using Faelan's or Towhee's scent rather than mine) and Towhee did very well!! Brady showed a preference for the leather articles and returned w/ 2 incorrect (leather) articles when I had scented metal - good to know since up until now he has been using well used articles  Once he figured out the scented metal was the one I wanted - well I wish I had my video set up - he was so proud of himself!! On leather he did beautifully - I lightly touch the ends while placing the articles so he is starting to learn 'most like me' and on the bar 

I then set up a manners minder and worked both Towhee and Brady
- pivots
- tight left abouts (get backs)
- about turns with and without sends to the manners minder
- marking (without anticipating the send little Towhee girl!!)
- and some fronts and finishes with the distraction of the manners minder 

Good sessions and I could tell they both missed their training sessions this week - they were dancing and prancing and beyond eager!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's 27 degrees out and Nugget and I just had a GREAT training and play session. We did articles 2x each and I think the very lightly scenting them and just a quick wave of my hand about 4 inches in front of his nose is the answer. He got all four sends correct without any dropping or second guessing himself and for whatever reason today was Im going to make the old man happy and give him beautiful fronts ( about 90%) . After articles we then did the signal exercise and it was done well with ALL signals correctly and quickly done. MSFE was next and as usual it was flawless. After the MSFE a we did the DR in the 2-3-1 order very very well done only one turn in place needed a repeat but leaving me was fast the pickups clean and the returns immediate and here it comes all 3 fronts dead on YES YES YES. now the best I sent him 4 times on go outs EVERYONE was fast right to the stanchion ( no arcing ) at all with immediate sits on my order and NO BAIT was used . Of course he also took the jumps per my orders without any anticipation and the returns 3 of 4 fronts were right on albeit with my saying FRONT when he was sailing over the jumps. I do not remember a session that has gone this well with the accuracy he gave me today I'm sure the cold weather was a MAJOR factor but it was sure nice and if I were to score today's session it was well into the high 190's. After this we played fetch with his beloved bumper and then we did 3 ROHJ but only one front was there. Then a couple ROF which were good and 2 beautiful DOR. SUPER GOOD SESSION!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few things I am trying to figure out from the video of Faelan.

He NEVER arcs to the right on his Go Outs - if he arcs at all it is normally to his left and then his turn and sit squares him to center. Something to work on or consider it a one off?

He also seemed to check in with the judge for his articles - in the times he has shown, has he learned the judge normally nods or smiles to indicate the correct article has been chosen?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon sometimes I think we overthink what our dogs do or don't do that being said his one time arc to the right isn't something I'd be concerned with its probably a one time thing. The checking the judges face now that might be a distinct advantage if Faelan see's a smile he might just know it's the right one from the judges look and if a smile is there or a frown has taken over his -her face he just might drop it and search some more to find the right one. A dropped article is just pts.off but we both know what the wrong one is. Test what he does at the next match and have a friend do both facial expressions you might learn if it does or doesn't mean anything with Faelan.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we headed to a different place for our hike, although I would call this area a walk – it is a boat launch with a dike between the lakes, a launch and smaller trails around parking areas, fishing areas etc. It was a change  As dawn was breaking with the ducks being startled as we approached and the mist rising from the waters, different dogs some of whom apparently don’t know their name so Towhee & Brady stayed on their flexis for their safety. I should bring my camera next time, it really was lovely.

Then after we returned home we worked (Faelan is still out of town)

-	Heeling, left turns, right turns and me having my left arm in various positions; I am not to having it over my head but we’ll see LOL

-	Then we worked on jumping; close jumping, into a barrier, from the backside (close and far side from me)


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Lightly scenting is the answer for Nugget . We did articles 2x each this morning and with a wave of my hand a few inches from his nose he went to the pile searched till he found the correct one each time and brought it to me without any dropping or doubting himself. Half the fronts were good and all the finish's were also good. It's COLD low 20s so we will go to Stone City KC tonight training where we can do the jumps as we have a little snow not much but I'm not taking any chances on slipping.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, time to share where Faelan has been 

Five generation pedigree: Faelan x MaeMae
Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Litters

Wheeeeeee  A special present for his 7th birthday and earning his UD!! He will be coming home tomorrow or Saturday - he is in Barb & Mike's expert care and by all accounts doesn't much miss me since he's kind of pre-occupied LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...E-810F-4B04-8133-ED1152981E04_zpsso0wmidh.jpg



My breeder says this one is mine because he looks smart.--- I hope she is right


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...E-810F-4B04-8133-ED1152981E04_zpsso0wmidh.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> My breeder says this one is mine because he looks smart.--- I hope she is right


Very cute but you may have to get him contacts before he starts training for jumping.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

heehee ... Adorable 


Nuggetsdad said:


> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...E-810F-4B04-8133-ED1152981E04_zpsso0wmidh.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> My breeder says this one is mine because he looks smart.--- I hope she is right


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last night our training went well. We only get 5 minutes in the utility ring on Thur. Night so couldn't get much done other than some go outs which the first was terrible but the rest after putting bait out for the second were pretty good and we'd also did 2 cross ring which were fine. Signal exercise done nicely. Our " open " work was very good hitting the fronts almost every time on the BJ and also getting them on the ROHJ . The ROF he needed help for his fronts also with the DOR for one of them. S+D as usual not a muscle moved and his MSFE the lockup and return to heel was very good but upon sitting in heel position his butt was a little out and scoreable. Another satisfactory session but working in the yard or going to training isn't the same as a trial which we will be going too the next 2 weekends so today because of a doctor appointment Nugget gets to relax but tomorrow it's back to SCKC . Last week I didn't work him the day before the trial and we NQ,d so this week we practice and hopefully work out the kinks . The trial we are going to Sun.is over 100 miles away so I've entered him in both Open and Utility which I don't normally do till my dog has their title that I'm trying to get but its just too far to go to and maybe NQ and be going home after a few minutes of being there.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sharon ---- WOW Faelan sure has some fantastic dogs in his background !!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  

Sometimes I feel he deserves a more dedicated trainer and competitor, but then I think how very blessed I am to share his life.



Nuggetsdad said:


> Sharon ---- WOW Faelan sure has some fantastic dogs in his background !!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Sharon from all your posts I think you are a VERY DEDICATED trainer and competitor and considering the vast number of wonderful goldens out there who don't get anywhere near the amount of attention your three do no one could ever say your not dedicated. Some people just don't realize the wonderful gift they have when they have a loving dog golden or otherwise.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Sharon - a good dog is wasted potential if he is never trained past puppy class and trialing is an impossibility to the owner who the same time whips out pedigrees to show titles earned on other dogs by other people as if merely having a loaded pedigree is an accomplishment they and their dog did.  

People who go out there and do all the training to get the highest possible titles in their chosen sport and even send the dogs out to train and prove their dogs in other ways (ie field).... even if the dog doesn't title but they can show their dog actually has it based on something else other than watching their dogs run through a field chasing a tennis ball..... they've done their part.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We went to SCKC for drop in training and I was very disappointed with Nugget this morning. He pulled his " I don't feel like working act"" which set me off right away. We have trained there 2-3 times a week for over 2 years and done countless repetitions but for whatever reason Nugget couldn't ( or wouldn't) do a straight go out . In fact he did little today that was anywhere near what I know he is capable of . He was terrible and what was done was SLOPPY. Not one straight front doing any exercise other than the BJ.all exercises seemed to be done in slow motion . The ONLY thing done that was acceptable was a recall with a bait thrown between my legs. He would have qualified in both open and utility but with pretty poor scores. Tomorrow is the trial in Champaign Urbana which after this morning I'm wondering if I should even bother going . He is entered in both Open and Utility


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck at the trial 



Nuggetsdad said:


> We went to SCKC for drop in training and I was very disappointed with Nugget this morning. He pulled his " I don't feel like working act"" which set me off right away. We have trained there 2-3 times a week for over 2 years and done countless repetitions but for whatever reason Nugget couldn't ( or wouldn't) do a straight go out . In fact he did little today that was anywhere near what I know he is capable of . He was terrible and what was done was SLOPPY. Not one straight front doing any exercise other than the BJ.all exercises seemed to be done in slow motion . The ONLY thing done that was acceptable was a recall with a bait thrown between my legs. He would have qualified in both open and utility but with pretty poor scores. Tomorrow is the trial in Champaign Urbana which after this morning I'm wondering if I should even bother going . He is entered in both Open and Utility


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loads of driving today --- but FAELAN's HOME   

First a drive down to the shoreline for a dog food run -about 70 miles, then another 70 miles up to the other end of the state to meet Barb at the repro vet (his sperm counts are high and she was and still is well within the 'right' progesterone range; Thursday & today breedings) for Faelan's second breeding, then chatting and walking him down, then another 45 miles home, unpack 100# of frozen dog food, let the dogs have a paaaarrrrrttttyy in the back yard (boy were they loud and rambunctious to be together again) and now everyone seems settled in but sticking close to one another. Now they are all having a groom each other party.

I am unsure if I will train anyone today or just let them be fully & completely dogs.. 

It is now in Mother Nature's hands whether she thinks Faelan & MaeMae are a good match


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, we had a pretty successful weekend!!! I entered Lexx in a Rally trial and he came away with 3 legs for his Rally Novice title. Lexx performed well.....his handler, not so well. I cost him some points in 2 trials: in the first trial, I didn't realize we could re-do the station so lost marks when he got up out of stay to scratch. In the 3rd trial, I goofed up on the back-up steps (didn't count right) and then mishandled him on the about left U-turn and had to re-do it. 

But.....in the 2nd trial.......we got a perfect score of 100 and High in Class out of 5 dogs! He was so focused and it was a nice flowing course. I was soooooo proud of him!! 

I've included a pic of Mr. Lexx with his ribbons.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget today was in one of his I DONT FEEL LIKE IT days blowing articles right off the bat then losing 4 points on the signal exercise all for sloppy heeling lagging poor sits going wide just plain sloppy nothing off for the actual signals . The DR 1/2 point on the turn in place but his MSFE lost nothing but the only exercise that really got me upset was the DJ in which BOTH go outs couldn't have been poorer going just beyond 10-12 ft then cutting all the way over to side the first was so bad the judge took 6 points for it and 3 points on the second but he DID take the correct jumps even at this severe angle but wow what's it going to take for him . We also had a heeling pattern I NEVER had seen before an X pattern starting from middle on a angle with a forward halt forward about turn coming to middle of ring with a left turn on the angle about turn with a looong slow about turn coming to middle again with a right turn on the angle about turn fast about turn stand your dog. A very different pattern!!!

Open we qualified but he was a screw up today the first exercise was the ROHJ which he took the jump on my order and went to the dumbbell but as he was about to pick it up he smelled something and just kept sniffing for at least 45seconds but I didn't tell him to get it again and he finally got his head out of his butt and picked the dumbbell up and took the jump back to me. We were told after S+D we qualified but after his loitering on the ROHJ I just went home . He would have scored about a193 with the 5 point substantial . A very disappointing day !


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Laurie congratulations GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Well done!!




Laurie said:


> Well, we had a pretty successful weekend!!! I entered Lexx in a Rally trial and he came away with 3 legs for his Rally Novice title. Lexx performed well.....his handler, not so well. I cost him some points in 2 trials: in the first trial, I didn't realize we could re-do the station so lost marks when he got up out of stay to scratch. In the 3rd trial, I goofed up on the back-up steps (didn't count right) and then mishandled him on the about left U-turn and had to re-do it.
> 
> But.....in the 2nd trial.......we got a perfect score of 100 and High in Class out of 5 dogs! He was so focused and it was a nice flowing course. I was soooooo proud of him!!
> 
> I've included a pic of Mr. Lexx with his ribbons.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm sorry you & Nugget didn't have a better day ... some days just don't work out 

He's a great dog still




Nuggetsdad said:


> Nugget today was in one of his I DONT FEEL LIKE IT days blowing articles right off the bat then losing 4 points on the signal exercise all for sloppy heeling lagging poor sits going wide just plain sloppy nothing off for the actual signals . The DR 1/2 point on the turn in place but his MSFE lost nothing but the only exercise that really got me upset was the DJ in which BOTH go outs couldn't have been poorer going just beyond 10-12 ft then cutting all the way over to side the first was so bad the judge took 6 points for it and 3 points on the second but he DID take the correct jumps even at this severe angle but wow what's it going to take for him . We also had a heeling pattern I NEVERTHELESS seen before an X pattern starting from middle on a angle with a forward halt forward about turn coming to middle of ring with a left turn on the angle about turn with a looong slow about turn coming to middle again with a right turn on the angle about turn fast about turn stand your dog. A very different pattern!!!
> 
> Open we qualified but he was a screw up today the first exercise was the ROHJ which he took the jump on my order and went to the dumbbell but as he was about to pick it up he smelled something and just kept sniffing for at least 45seconds but I didn't tell him to get it again and he finally got his head out of his butt and picked the dumbbell up and took the jump back to me. We were told after S+D we qualified but after his loitering on the ROHJ I just went home . He would have scored about a193 with the 5 point substantial . A very disappointing day !


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Took Phoenix training yesterday. We did full length signals and go outs. Lots of heeling, focusing on left turns. A few recalls and drop on recalls. Articles, was 4 for 5 on those (sometimes that leather is just too tempting to pass up!).


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations Laurie and Lexx!! Really nice picture too!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I feel great about our accomplishment this weekend considering Lexx is my first performance dog and we've never taken Rally classes. Again, we learned by watching videos.

However, I am feeling a little disappointed (and hurt) that the one person who I thought would congratulate us (as she has seen our ups and downs) is our obedience instructor. But.....not a word from her at the trial or on Facebook.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Laurie,

Mention it to your instructor .. she may have just been wrapped up in her own showing but if she does not say anything when you mention how well you did, perhaps she does not deserve to instruct you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Back to training this morning  It is pouring rain so we worked inside. 2 sessions with each dog - untimed but probably about 3-4 minutes each session.

Faelan went first, then Towhee and then Brady each session.

First session: 
- Front work 8 times with food tosses followed by fronts on the platform. Followed by scent discrimination fronting on the platform. Faelan & Towhee were perfect, Brady had 1 miss on his metal article but then did fine.

Second session:
- Pot work with left and right movement, followed by heeling with an emphasis on left turns, signals and in Brady's case my returning to heel position on the stand (he still will sometimes move a foot as I swing behind him). Faelan did very well on his pot work, Towhee still needs work but her turns are really fine without the pot and Brady was a star on the pot work and had beautiful left turns.

They did well


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This as I posted yesterday hasn't been the greatest weekend with the rather poor work done at drop in training Sat. And then the trial yesterday which was a total disappointment followed up by after I posted yesterday in the forum my I- pad froze up. I'm not real tech savvy but finally after several hours of fiddling around with it I discovered the problem was my G mail acct. so after deleting it the darn thing is again working. I'm still upset with Nugget and I know he knows I am so tonight instead of taking him to club where the treats flow and everyone pets him he is staying HOME . I have to instruct a class anyway so a lot wouldn't be accomplished and after yesterday I'm not sure I even know where to begin . Tomorrow on the other hand he will go to training because we are entered both Sat. and Sun. in utility but not in open.at this facility. This weekend was in the valley hopefully we will be on the mountain next week but Nugget is a dog and I have to remember this and not get so upset but sometimes it sure gets frustrating especially when you know they can do it very well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

such excitement  Please know that I rarely 'plan' on a new puppy. Even Brady was returned and then welcomed into my home ... to stay 

So, I am 'planning' on a puppy in perhaps 4-5 months .. and I am starting to review foundation training books & DVDs for bringing up puppy  I should have time to purchase and review whichever ones I might choose over the winter.

I will stick with my usual method of laying a broad foundation with a love of play and work, but these puppy materials seem to have an organized plan ... which go along with the whole laying a love of the games & learning philosophy. The current trend does seem to teach games and then taking the games on the road to build in confidence and focus --- I love learning new stuff with each puppy/dog -- I find it very exciting !


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> such excitement  Please know that I rarely 'plan' on a new puppy. Even Brady was returned and then welcomed into my home ... to stay
> 
> So, I am 'planning' on a puppy in perhaps 4-5 months .. and I am starting to review foundation training books & DVDs for bringing up puppy  I should have time to purchase and review whichever ones I might choose over the winter.
> 
> I will stick with my usual method of laying a broad foundation with a love of play and work, but these puppy materials seem to have an organized plan ... which go along with the whole laying a love of the games & learning philosophy. The current trend does seem to teach games and then taking the games on the road to build in confidence and focus --- I love learning new stuff with each puppy/dog -- I find it very exciting !


Is this going to be a Towhee baby or a Faelan baby? Puppies are sooo much fun!

I just found out that Lexx's sire's breeder is breeding Lexx's dad with one of her females....it's a line breeding on Yogi. Oh how I wish the timing was different.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

To be determined  I want a male. 



Laurie said:


> Is this going to be a Towhee baby or a Faelan baby? Puppies are sooo much fun!
> 
> I just found out that Lexx's sire's breeder is breeding Lexx's dad with one of her females....it's a line breeding on Yogi. Oh how I wish the timing was different.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> To be determined  I want a male.


I know it's generally considered not the best idea to have pups of the same age but in this case maybe you need to make an exception and have both a Towhee and a Faelan pup.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh you are too funny 

That would put me up to 5 dogs .... crazy dog lady I may be, but not quite that crazy:bowl::bowl:



TheZ's said:


> I know it's generally considered not the best idea to have pups of the same age but in this case maybe you need to make an exception and have both a Towhee and a Faelan pup.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Well unless a certain little golden girl decides to speed it up they will not be the same age and Sharon will have to make choices.. I know how much she loves Faelan and it is a very nice breeding.. So sometimes you have to go with what is there instead of waiting for the possibilities on another litter.. glad I am not in her boots.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Should we start whispering in her ear ...

'Towhee, it's time .... Towheeeeeee it's time'





Titan1 said:


> Well unless a certain little golden girl decides to speed it up they will not be the same age and Sharon will have to make choices.. I know how much she loves Faelan and it is a very nice breeding.. So sometimes you have to go with what is there instead of waiting for the possibilities on another litter.. glad I am not in her boots.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is very cold & windy this morning. So we worked inside, just a quick session each on precision work - high intensity but with frequent rewards.

*Faelan:* Front & finishes with limited heeling/signal work. Emphasis was on straight finishes and varying how he finished, my finishing to him, releasing him and where his butt finished up (he tends to be slightly crooked with his butt slightly in)

*Towhee:* some brief heeling but mostly we worked with finishes - Ms Towhee can anticipate the finish so we spent most of the time with that -- varying the amount of time she spent in front position, sometimes finishing to her, sometimes breaking her out with no finish and 'cheerfully interrupting' her when she anticipated the finish - that is, my breaking out of heel position.

*Brady:* I love, love, love this boy's foundation!! He is fairly precise on fronts and finishes, I can vary the time and which finish to use and he does very well. So I also worked set-ups with him, a brief heeling warm up and a few MSFE (varying, calling him to heel versus signaling him down versus my returning to heel position)

Nice upbeat sessions - especially for precision work which I tend to avoid LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It's very cold only 12degrees but fortunately there is training at SCKC this morning. We worked articles this morning but it wasn't a good exercise with Nugget leaving my side very slowly after a poor sit on the turn in place. He searched the pile and found the correct metal one picked it up and dropped it looking unsure of himself. He searched some more picking up the original one at which time I told him YES YES THATS IT and he brought it to me with a poor front. After this we reset for leather which when sent he got a butt slap and he moved out found and returned with the correct article . Each article was repeated again without the hesitation or that I'm not sure look but rather the look of confidence. I think he realized he wasn't going to get away with his I don't feel like it nonsense this morning. Nugget can be a very lazy dog and I do know the difference between a confused Nugget or the I haven't learned how to do this yet and the I don't want to work today Nugget. The confused Nugget and the not learned a certain thing yet Nugget is acceptable and expected as its part of the learning process however the lazy I don't want to work for you or please you is not acceptable to me and Nugget just needs to learn there isn't any free lunch just as we have to go to work like it or not and perform our jobs well or take a chance of losing our livelihood so must Nugget .


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Well, we had a pretty successful weekend!!! I entered Lexx in a Rally trial and he came away with 3 legs for his Rally Novice title. Lexx performed well.....his handler, not so well. I cost him some points in 2 trials: in the first trial, I didn't realize we could re-do the station so lost marks when he got up out of stay to scratch. In the 3rd trial, I goofed up on the back-up steps (didn't count right) and then mishandled him on the about left U-turn and had to re-do it.
> 
> But.....in the 2nd trial.......we got a perfect score of 100 and High in Class out of 5 dogs! He was so focused and it was a nice flowing course. I was soooooo proud of him!!
> 
> I've included a pic of Mr. Lexx with his ribbons.


CONGRATS!! Way to go!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We had agility last night. Our instructor set up an actual starters jumper's course for us. Lexx's first run was well done and he would have Qd had it been a real trial. His 2nd and 3rd runs weren't as good. He tends to lose focus after about 6 obstacles and decides that looking for horse poo is better than jumping. By the 3rd run I think he was just plain tired. 

What I'm figuring out about Lexx (took me awhile) is that he performs much better when he's not hanging around a venue doing nothing whether it be with me or in his crate. I found that out at the Rally trial. For his 2nd run (when he got 100), I pulled him out of the car when the 2nd dog was running; we were 4th. He didn't have time to think about what was going on around him, we warmed up a bit and then into the ring. The 3rd run, I had him in his crate and pulled him out when the 1st dog was running. He was far more distracted when we hit the ring. 

Even last night at agility. We got to the building, did a little obedience work while we waited for the course to get set up and then we did a warm up run with some of the obstacles. He was very up and excited. Back into his crate while the other dog ran. By the time I pulled him out, he seemed to have lost some of his pep (although he ran fine). The next couple of times, he was just not focused. So, this is something I need to keep in mind at upcoming trials.

We've also been working on our Open and Utility exercises. The only thing we really have to work on are the go outs without baiting. Baiting he does great; without bait, he only goes part way and then sits. His directed jumping is fine. Scent discrimination is great. The last 5 times we've done them, he's been perfect (wood, leather and metal). 

Tomorrow is our Open class. Saturday we are in an obedience seminar and Sunday we start our Open/Utility working group....so lots of travelling!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am unsure of what your training style is but a few thoughts

- many of us usually use a reward or bait on or near the stanchion most of the time

- Have you tried waiting him out? He turns and sits you just wait. And wait. Most dogs quickly figure out something is not quite right and start looking around and may complete the Go Out on their own - this is not worthy of praise but is worthy of another try for a reward 

- Have you tried running behind him and partying when he turns and faces you once cued?

- Have you tried leaving the ring (or the environment) with an Ooops, so sad, look what you could have had - and you either eat a cookie or play with an invisible dog.

If you train +P, have you tried a retrieve correction (usually an ear pinch out to a retrievable object or the stanchion)

I have heard of people actually causing their dog to pull up short (dragging something etc) and then correcting to the stanchion.

Also, this is a normal part of the learning curve. It is a silly exercise - keep going until told to stop with no bird in sight? You build the desire to jump and then there are the jumps -- right there!!



Laurie said:


> We've also been working on our Open and Utility exercises. The only thing we really have to work on are the go outs without baiting. Baiting he does great; without bait, he only goes part way and then sits. His directed jumping is fine. Scent discrimination is great. The last 5 times we've done them, he's been perfect (wood, leather and metal).


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I am unsure of what your training style is but a few thoughts
> 
> - many of us usually use a reward or bait on or near the stanchion most of the time
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions....will try them next time we train!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning our instructor gave me a utility run thru which after the first of the two jumps On his return to me he decided to say howdy to the judge ( instructor) and because I've been a little too easy with corrections he didn't come per my request which earned him a very severe correction but this I think he has needed for awhile. This correction woke him up to the fact that he will do as I order or "else" he is going to pay with an unpleasant correction. My instructor said lets start over and we then had our head on straight. When all the exercises were finished I was told he would have scored a 196 1/2 which I'm happy with. We had time for more go outs that unlike the terrible ones on Sun.that cost 9 points the 6 done today were right to the stanchion with good sits on my order. I also set him up on each side of the ring on severe angles again as might be gotten with poor go outs such as he did Sun. and when sent to go over them he did them flawlessly and without effort. Even articles done a second time today were well done. Nugget could have been cleaner on his heeling which Lynn said she didn't like and this is where most of his lost points where from. He also sat a little out on the MSFE and one front for sure wasn't straight. It was crowded any noisy today almost like a trial and after his major correction he worked pretty well and gave the kind of performance I know he is capable of. This run was at home field were we train a couple times a week which is an advantage but his understanding a good performance is and will continue to be expected was I think starting to sink in and the poor work won't be accepted any longer. I truly prefer to not have to make a physical correction but just positive " good boy" and treats just don't work all the time. Praise is certainly is a major part of my training and treats are too but like a naughty child a spanking gets better results.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nuggetsdad said:


> This morning our instructor gave me a utility run thru which after the first of the two jumps On his return to me he decided to say howdy to the judge ( instructor) and because I've been a little too easy with corrections he didn't come per my request which earned him a very severe correction


 Do you mind me asking what a severe correction is with Nugget? 

I've been told by pretty much everyone I train with that my corrections aren't tough enough.....I thought I was being plenty tough! :uhoh:


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Laurie in this instance because he didn't come when told to I walked to him and grabbed him by the sides of his mane on the sides of his neck and forcefully jerked him back to where I was standing when he was told to "come" saying come come come till we had reached the center of the ring by the fence where you send a dog from to do go outs, then he was told " GOOD BOY" trying to get him to understand coming to me was what I wanted and not him visiting the judge. You might equate this correction to a e-collar set on a medium setting.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nuggetsdad said:


> >Laurie in this instance because he didn't come when told to I walked to him and grabbed him by the sides of his mane on the sides of his neck and forcefully jerked him back to where I was standing when he was told to "come" saying come come come till we had reached the center of the ring by the fence where you send a dog from to do go outs, then he was told " GOOD BOY" trying to get him to understand coming to me was what I wanted and not him visiting the judge. You might equate this correction to a e-collar set on a medium setting.


Okay .....I've seen people I train with do the same type of thing. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think dogs need to have a clear goal/job to do on go outs every single time they are sent. It sounds like right now, Lexx thinks his job is to go out and get the bait. If you want that to be his job, then the bait needs be hidden at all times so he never knows if it's not out there until he gets there. Or change his job.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Agree about giving the dogs another job besides going out for bait. It's why Bertie has to touch 99% of the times he's sent.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

One thing you mentioned was putting bait on a chair. You won't see this at a trial and baiting a chair may cause you some grief as the scent articles you will be using are placed on a chair within the ring.

Have you considered getting a stanchion (Uprights For Ring Gates l Ring Gate Uprights l JJ Dog)

or a fence post or similar that he can be trained to go to (and possibly nose or paw touch) - I prefer at least 3 stanchions so my dog has a multiple stanchion sight picture.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> One thing you mentioned was putting bait on a chair. You won't see this at a trial and baiting a chair may cause you some grief as the scent articles you will be using are placed on a chair within the ring.
> 
> Have you considered getting a stanchion (Uprights For Ring Gates l Ring Gate Uprights l JJ Dog)
> 
> or a fence post or similar that he can be trained to go to (and possibly nose or paw touch) - I prefer at least 3 stanchions so my dog has a multiple stanchion sight picture.


There are stanchions at the building I train at....I will try those next time we're there. 

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

A busy day yesterday with a lot of errands but we did manage to do articles 2x each and he did them well. As is my morning custom we did also 2 very good go outs while on poop scooping patrol but that's where our training ended . This morning articles again were correctly done twice each with one front a little less than straight. Tonight training at SCKC the site of this weekends trial.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

not much to report - work has kept me all hours but luckily my brother is home so the dogs are still getting plenty of attention


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No training really this week (outside of random doodles here at home). I've been sick and weather has been slightly prohibitive as far as me feeling comfortable driving at night. Not a lot of salt trucks out yet.... coming home from taking my Jacks to the chiro this afternoon, I did a semi-spinny turning into our street. It occurred to me that roads will be worse at night with temps dropping. So no class yesterday, no class today... and pretty much will be nothing more to report until first week in December. Knock on wood we have class.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

We had a utility run thru and if it were a trial we would have qualified with a decent score. Hope he holds it together as we are showing Sat. And Sun. Still need 2 legs.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, I just got home today after my dissertation fieldwork - three flights, two layovers and a total of 13 hours of travel overnight. It was so nice to come home to my house, DH and my fur babies. 

Tomorrow, Harris and I are going to a tracking seminar! I'm having fun learning about all of the different sports while he grows into his boy puppy brains and I know that at some point we will need to really hone in and set some goals for competition. Tonight, we did a little dumbbell fetch training and he still remembers everything he was doing before I left, in spite of taking the month off. He was so happy to be working again


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> We had a utility run thru and if it were a trial we would have qualified with a decent score. Hope he holds it together as we are showing Sat. And Sun. Still need 2 legs.


Good luck to you and Nugget!!!

Finley had class Monday. There was 3 dogs who had just completed their CD and so are now also working on the drop on recall and out-of-sight stays...I was glad to have company outside!
Finley did great on the DOR, to the point where our instructor pointed it out as what she would like to see.... On the Broad jump...Finley is soooo close to cutting that corner. I have been using a "stick" at home which has been working well (at home). But with no stick to extend the jump, and no toy on Monday to encourage forward movement, that corner is ever so close to being cut. Out of sight stays....she's staying, BUT rotating herself just enough so that she is looking at whatever spot I exited from. Anyhow, it is a work in progress . We haven't done much at home since Monday. Just haven't had the time after work before it's too dark. (Not to mention the cold and wind). I did take a look at my calendar and it looks like there is at least one Show N Go a month we can attend between now and March. Oh, also looking at some online classes. So many I'd love to take, but haven't decided what specifically to sign up for. Those may have to wait until after the holiday's.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck this weekend 



Nuggetsdad said:


> We had a utility run thru and if it were a trial we would have qualified with a decent score. Hope he holds it together as we are showing Sat. And Sun. Still need 2 legs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This is becoming a bad habit. Nugget blew the metal article again and therefore NQ utility. We still need 2 legs but he did seem to have a better attitude today. This trial and this ring are were he did 2 very nice run thrus earlier this week maybe those just didn't cost enough . We have tomorrow and Dec4 at the Starve Rock trial left for this year not looking too good.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Richard & Nugget!

Sorry today had the metal article doldrums!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just back from the vet with Faelan, extended pre-dental bloodwork (bloodwork, thyroid & tick panel, pee & poop analysis ) with exam about $355. 

Estimate for the dental $879.75 to $1099.69 (depending on what the XRays show about the healed over slab fracture visible to the eye and whatever else the X-Rays may show) ... methinks the Dec trials I was thinking of attending will not be happening. Possibly no shows until next spring but my boy is showing signs of sensitivity to cold food so it will be money well spent, just wish it was not so costly!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon vet bills are approaching human doctor cost , but as long as they fix what's wrong with ours dogs I don't care about the cost but I'm sorry it will be so expensive to get Faelan taken care of but what the heck you can always make more money but there is only one Faelan and he is worth the expense.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked articles twice each after coming home and of course he did them very nicely. I saw the breakdown and not counting what if any points would have been taken off for articles if he hadn't NQd he had lost 4 points .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Countdown to puppy pickup 6 days getting kinda excited.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just signed up for a half dozen classes at FDSA - bronze (auditing) level

In preparation for my puppy:
-Performance Fundamentals to have in my library for my new puppy 
-Foundation Jumping (again for puppy when he's ready altho all my dogs can use jump schooling & drills; an ever present portion of both agility & obedience)


For agility:
-Agility Basics 2 (although Basic 1 was not so basic )

For my ring preparation skills & mental management
- Its all in Your Head (for my ring prep)
- Rally Savvy - more ring prep work combined with advanced courses to practice with

For mental and physical stimulation for all dogs throughout the winter
-Games for small spaces (mental & physical); probably useful for all the dogs

Classes only cycle through once a year or so, so I thought it best to add these to my library. I was going to take Open & Utility at Gold (full participant) but things happened to change my mind and so I added additional classes for the cost savings from not taking Open & Utility.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I got my time zones confused and logged into FDSA 30 minutes before I thought registration for my desired class was to start, only to learn that I missed it by 30 minutes and it was already full. Noooooo!!!

I was, however, able to nab a gold spot in Confidence Building for the Obedience and Rally Ring. So instead of precision heeling with Harris, I'm going to be getting Kea ready to re-enter the competition ring. She knows all of the foundation behaviors for Novice and we are currently training at the Open level. We haven't competed formally since she got her RN title almost 2 years ago so she'd have a chance to mature a little and I'd have a chance to re-think my strategy and my expectations. I am having heart palpitations just thinking about actually competing, maybe I need to audit It's All in Your Head too. I still may audit precision heeling for Harris and need to continue working my way through reliable retrieve with him that we audited last time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would recommend auditing the Precision Heeling - I took it awhile ago and still go back to my library on it


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

While I am still undecided about whether I will be continuing in agility, I have decided that it is time to slowly and thoroughly lay the foundation work needed for today's difficult courses -- I honestly do not like all the torqueing, tight turns and backside jumping in the courses today but maybe if I teach my dogs slowly, incrementally and thoroughly in the difficult maneuvers? My instructor is very, very good but weekly lessons that incorporate these moves are perhaps not enough for my training style... of course I also have not made classes recently due to crushing deadlines at work and rapidly shifting priorities at the executive levels.

In that vein, I have just prepared my ....think....plan....do plan for today's agility portion of my rental  Starting with groundwork and collection exercises and then moving to around the clock at low jump heights.

The obedience portion I will most concentrate on those exercises which require level space --- Go Outs, Gloves, Jumping etc

Of course this is all subject to change depending on what I see needs work once I get there. Towhee will most likely not be joining in the fun but rather will be off on the weekly extended hiking excitement with my brother & BIL.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Sunrise said:


> I would recommend auditing the Precision Heeling - I took it awhile ago and still go back to my library on it


Yes, it would be a good one to have in my library and I don't know when it will be offered again. Our local trainer is very Fenzi-esque in her approach, and she has helped me so much with Kea's heeling. Buuuuut she's taking some time off next month and into January and I think Harris is ready to start heeling now that he has grown into his legs.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Today things went much better, Nugget earned his second leg out of Utility B with a score of 196. We had a runoff for 4th place which we lost because I didn't think we had scored high enough as there were some darn good teams there and didn't warm him up. He got his customary Mc Donald's and fries and I'm a pretty happy camper . Before we went to the trial which was practically in my backyard we did do articles 2x this morning and as soon as it was light enough a couple baited go outs which were very good both at home and at the trial. We also did the signal exercise and boy was I glad as he wanted to sit on the stand signal and finally a cross ring jump which to day wasn't needed at all. One leg to go !!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Today things went much better, Nugget earned his second leg out of Utility B with a score of 196. We had a runoff for 4th place which we lost because I didn't think we had scored high enough as there were some darn good teams there and didn't warm him up. He got his customary Mc Donald's and fries and I'm a pretty happy camper . Before we went to the trial which was practically in my backyard we did do articles 2x this morning and as soon as it was light enough a couple baited go outs which were very good both at home and at the trial. We also did the signal exercise and boy was I glad as he wanted to sit on the stand signal and finally a cross ring jump which to day wasn't needed at all. One leg to go !!!


Very happy for you, congratulations!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  with a lovely score too!




Nuggetsdad said:


> Today things went much better, Nugget earned his second leg out of Utility B with a score of 196. We had a runoff for 4th place which we lost because I didn't think we had scored high enough as there were some darn good teams there and didn't warm him up. He got his customary Mc Donald's and fries and I'm a pretty happy camper . Before we went to the trial which was practically in my backyard we did do articles 2x this morning and as soon as it was light enough a couple baited go outs which were very good both at home and at the trial. We also did the signal exercise and boy was I glad as he wanted to sit on the stand signal and finally a cross ring jump which to day wasn't needed at all. One leg to go !!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awwwww. Rally Savvy was canceled - now I have a discount on another course I can take this semester - Decisions ....... altho maybe audit an IPO heeling? they do some serious duration...




Sunrise said:


> Just signed up for a half dozen classes at FDSA - bronze (auditing) level
> 
> In preparation for my puppy:
> -Performance Fundamentals to have in my library for my new puppy
> ...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday's rental went well although I left early since I only had Faelan & Brady with me. We had a revolving audience and even some folks taking pictures and it really was fun!!

During the agility portion while I was working on some flatwork and 1 Jump work for some of the more difficult concepts, I would give my NRM when things weren't right (Try again or oops) and I'd hear 'try again' from the kids and even the adults and clapping and cheering when they heard me praising the working dog  Puffed Brady right up and Faelan was enthralled with the extra feed back!

We then switched to obedience, which since they more at proofing and finishing stages for and I could hear the oohs & ahhs. Both dogs had issues with the articles - huge pile of 20 articles in a different location (by the gating in the middle); I had previously done baited go Outs for Brady there so perhaps the scent? The both worked through it successfully.

We also worked:

- Heeling
- Retrieve on Flat
- Retrieve over the High Jump
- Signals broken into components for Brady but full distance and complete for Faelan
- Recalls
- Directed Retrieve
- Go Outs (dowel for Faelan, cheese for Brady)
- Directed Jumping (complete for Faelan, separate for Brady)
Each mini session was perhaps 3 minutes with the exception of articles

Now to plan indoor sessions for today since it is pouring out

ETA: and it looks like I need to put the obedience, agility & outside conditioning equipment away (not the AFrame, Dogwalk or teeters) for the winter tomorrow after things dry out - they are predicting 6-10 inches of wet, heavy snow Wednesday into Thursday and more possible Sunday night...the gating and stanchions as well...


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles done this morning 2x each fairly well done with out of the four sends only one turn in place had a crooked sit and only one front wasn't straight. Tonight I am instructor again and I'm thinking about leaving Nugget at home to give him a break especially because he did well yesterday and I don't like crating him that long plus we won't get too much training in anyway. Tomorrow will be a different story going to SCKC because trying for the utility leg I've practiced the other exercise a lot but have neglected his heeling to the point that he will lag on the abouts and occasionally go wide and that's the reason we lost the runoff yesterday so we need to clean this up. We have another trial entered on Dec.4 maybe pickup his title but it's in conjunction with a breed show and lots of distractions but a good proofing place.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Last night at club was a waste of time going. The weather turned very cold rain mixed with snow and slippery spots on the road . I left Nugget home but as it turned out all 6 instructors left their dogs home for one reason or another so their wasn't any run thrus. The few people that showed up didn't warrant half of us being there. Oh well!! This morning I'll be going soon to SCKC and I hope few show up today which just might give me a little more time in the utility ring. I need to do more open work and especially heeling practice as I've been a little lax . We will not get much practice in this coming week before the next trial what with the holiday - snow covered grass in my yard and puppy pickup and vet visit plus life's every day chores and errands .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot !! Puppy Pickup  When?

Your club has 6 instructors? On one night!! Wow that is awesome.

My equipment is safely tucked away for the winter .. minimal equipment has been brought inside - 1 jump, 1 set of wings. Of course also inside are scent articles, dumbbells, gloves etc. I have travel sets of jumps and gating in the garage for those days when it is clear enough.

Outside I have a teeter and an AFrame with a tunnel and pause table tucked underneath for easy retrieval when clear enough

No training yet today but the dogs had a blast 'helping' me both yesterday when I was washing down the equipment and today while I was putting it into the shed,



Nuggetsdad said:


> Last night at club was a waste of time going. The weather turned very cold rain mixed with snow and slippery spots on the road . I left Nugget home but as it turned out all 6 instructors left their dogs home for one reason or another so their wasn't any run thrus. The few people that showed up didn't warrant half of us being there. Oh well!! This morning I'll be going soon to SCKC and I hope few show up today which just might give me a little more time in the utility ring. I need to do more open work and especially heeling practice as I've been a little lax . We will not get much practice in this coming week before the next trial what with the holiday - snow covered grass in my yard and puppy pickup and vet visit plus life's every day chores and errands .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Sharon ...Puppy pickup is Fri.morning about mid morning, it's 277 miles away but I will leave about 4:30 am. 
At my club we have 3 rings working at the same time....puppy and beginners...novice...open. When these are done utility and rally are done. Each class gets 2 instructors to help people and keep things moving. I never stay for utility or rally as they are last and I get there early to do my own utility training and open work. 

At Stone City this morning I got my run thru in utility which Nugget did a decent job certainly not a 200 but somewhere in the mid 190s with the usual points off for fronts one finish for sure a turn in place and I'm sure heeling boo boos but on the signal exercise heeling I made corrections and helped the abouts certainly a qualifying run. 

In open his fronts weren't very good on anything till after 3 or more reps of the exercise even his BJ which is usually right on was poor today till his forth jump. Nugget I'm sure is planning on keeping me humble for a long long time but I've never aspired to get a OTCH on him but I do plan his UDX and maybe OM title for sure these I know he can do.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Nuggetsdad...I can't wait to see puppy pictures!! So exciting, it sounds like you will have a lot to be thankful for this week  

Today, I took Kea to an open field near our house for some heeling practice. There is a smaller mowed portion and a larger un-mowed portion with a walking path where I often take the dogs to run and do the zoomies. The mowed portion is maybe a quarter of an acre, probably less. The last time I tried to train her there, she was totally unfocused and more interested in zooming. It's been about a year and we've been working really hard...so today I decided to go back. 

I was armed with plenty of tasty treats, and to my delight, we practiced heeling off leash! Yay! Mainly, we practiced right turns and left turns. We also did some fronts and a drop on recall along with some moving down games. I am so pleased with how far she has come in training and I know it will soon be time to reduce the reinforcers and begin ring prep. 

I brought Kea home and took Harris out to the same field. We have mainly been working in the house on retrieving - he knows take and hold and will deliver objects about 4 feet or so to my hand. After a little bit of focus work to get him settled in (no doubt he could smell Kea and all the treats I was throwing on the ground for her), he was able to do a few take-hold-deliver to hand repetitions with his dumbbell. I made the mistake of changing more than one thing in training and called him to come instead of saying "chin" with my hand out to get him to bring the dumbbell to me, and he dropped it. Bad trainer - I tried to change the training location and the criteria in one session. We need to practice that inside first, in familiar surroundings, before I ask him to do it somewhere else. About halfway through our session, a woman came to a nearby playground with a small child and played on a swing set about 100 feet away from where we were training. At that point, we did one more dumbbell hold, a few nose targets and chin targets and called it a day. We practiced just a little bit of pocket-hand heeling on the way home, on and off - no cue, just me rewarding him when he was in position for about 5-10 paces each time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Its snowing here and the DISH TV is (of course!) out so I am watching DD's Dog Training Fronts DVD and playing some fronting games with the crew 

I have other DVDs to watch but my eyes are still sensitive/scratchy from my eye exam last night so it seems to be a good day to catch up on napping too LOL dogs don't seem to mind snoozing alongside me and Faelan was so cute sitting in front of my TV watching the fronting DVD - ears up, head moving and just seemed to be soaking it all in - if only it was that easy, right? But he was coming right up to me instead of a few inches away so maybe learning by osmosis/watching DVDs does work!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Nugget is getting his longest vacation from training since we started training at 10 weeks of age. Weather is cold and still too much snow in my yard to do anything, Thanksgiving tomorrow and no training facility open - Friday is puppy pickup day so MAYBE Sat.at drop in but that will depend on puppy and the fact I've a dinner date with several friends all members of our club. So it looks like Mon.and Tues are it till our next trial on Dec.4 .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone  As we start closing out 2014, I give thanks to many - people, dogs and the gift of life, a roof over my head and food in my fridge. And this forum 

I especially give thanks for all the dogs in my life, past and present for their lessons, companionship, all the people they have brought into my life and the lessons they have taught. Casey boy, you loved Thanksgiving and I hope they have a feast for you at the Bridge and you are spreading your joy & love and are united with Rowdy/Quasar once again and have met and learned to love the golden presence I knew as King/Abriam.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Like Sharon I wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving. I too have much to be thankful for. Family-friends-food in the fridge- reasonable health for my age -this forum and especially my wonderful companions Sadie and Nugget and soon to be my Hombre.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Nuggetsdad said:


> Like Sharon I wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving. I too have much to be thankful for. Family-friends-food in the fridge- reasonable health for my age -this forum and especially my wonderful companions Sadie and Nugget and soon to be my Hombre.



Happy puppy pick up day!!!!! Look forward to seeing pictures of Hombre with his new brother and sister.

Safe travels!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Monday night we had agility. It was a frustrating night as Lexx was more interested in looking for poop than he was working. His weaves were very well done. He started out well then his focus just seemed to disappear. The owners of the arena had just brought in some new sand earlier in the day and it was quite inviting to most of the dogs. It was also very deep and it made running somewhat difficult. Kind of reminded me of being on the beach (minus the warmth and the margarita)! Lexx knew I wasn't very pleased with him so he gave me the big brown puppy dog eyes the rest of the night.

Last night we had obedience class. I should mention that he was attacked by a rottie at daycare on Tuesday and is sporting a small puncture wound to the neck. I was concerned he might be put off by the rottie at class but he had no issues with him but was accosted by the other Golden (again)! Not sure what this dog has against Lexx.

In any event, he had a very good night. He was very focused and very upbeat. His heeling was the best I've ever seen it. His retrieves, jumps, broad jump, downs on recall were all very nice. The one thing he did again was lie down on his sit stay. He's been doing this for the last few classes so need to figure out why (other than he's tired or lazy)!! Makes his down stays pretty good though.

We have nothing major planned for this weekend....no fun matches or seminars. We won't be going too far anyway as we are supposed to get a good dump of snow. I will take him to the building for some obedience/rally training.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you! Safe travels Nuggets Dad on your way to bring home Hombre! Love the name btw and looking forward to pictures .

Fairly restful and relaxing day here so far. I made two pies and a sweet potato casserole to take to my daughters for dinner later. Finished that in time for the National Dog show. Beautiful golden in the sporting group, he came in 3rd. Shortly I'm going to give each dog a turn outside to practice. The weather's fairly nice, so will take advantage of it. Training as of late has been going good, with nothing much new to report as we keep plugging along. I'm in the process of painting my son's room since he recently moved out. This will be our training room when we can't go out because of the weather. It's small, but it will be better than nothing. I also decided to sign up at Bronze for 2 of Denise Fenzi's online classes. Dealing with the Bogeyman for Banshee who is a worrier and it effects her work when we're not at home, even in class. Our trainer said, she works well with me, but she is sooo worried about the other dogs, ect. So I hope this helps. I'm also taking Getting Open/Utility ready for Finley. Really looking forward to that one .


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanksgiving day articles, assisted by Ava the cat.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

yay Phoenix


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

so I don't quite know why, but I am feeling recharged for agility 

The dogs have pretty much had a Thanksgiving week vacation and perhaps we all needed a break! A good week for it, although I do need to re-explore Handling 360 (Susan Garrett) and start playing some agility games in addition to obedience/rally.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...C-C0C3-43A6-96DA-82A0AA05889D_zpsiwe7wugp.jpg


More to come.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://s1158.photobucket.com/user/Nuggetsdad/library/2014-11


He eats like a little pig that wasn't fed for a week and he has already terrorized both big dogs. He has attitude!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Little Hombre is adorable!!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...E-BE96-4A9A-8079-214156335FF0_zpsilvwzcej.jpg

He hasn't even been home 2 hours and he has already made me bleed . A true land shark!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He is adorable!! And looks like he knows what grass/outside is for


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Nuggetsdad said:


> http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums...E-BE96-4A9A-8079-214156335FF0_zpsilvwzcej.jpg
> 
> He hasn't even been home 2 hours and he has already made me bleed . A true land shark!!


Good thing he's so cute.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Such a cutie Hombre is! :wave:


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombres training has started, this morning after his bath which he sorely needed he learned to sit with only one slice of ham and for only 8 weeks of age he sure is starting well plus he is coming on the "come Hombre " but he is one of those pups you have to watch every second or your sure to step on him. Nugget and Sadie want nothing to do with him and run away as soon as he comes near them, can't say I blame them his teeth are like needles and he isn't bashful about using them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just had a great training session with each of the dogs - nothing elaborate just each dog in turn starting ground work for tight turns playing the Na-Na-Na-Na game from Handling 360 (btw; this has just reopened for new students).

I used an 18 inch cone for my 'pool noodle' and worked up to 2-3 spins and sends from about 6 feet away with frequent tug breaks with Faelan & Towhee and a Teaser pole with Brady...even Ms Towhee was circling tightly in both directions - of course the food portion was a rarely used treat - 3 cheese tortellini LOL

ETA: hmm, rethinking my comment about Ms Towhee -- she has been to the chiropractor twice now and is truly becoming more balanced and flexible  a good thing for sure! Faelan and she both go on Dec 7th if she has not gone into season by then..


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Did some training with Lexx last night at the building. I am happy to report that I got 2 full go outs with no bait!! I just set him up and he went out straight and quickly, sat and did his jump perfectly. Thought it might be a fluke but we did it again and he did the same thing.

We also worked on heeling, recalls and drop on recalls....all well done. 

Also worked a bit on advanced and excellent Rally exercises.....no problems there!

Very cold here today so may just train at home rather than going out!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Spent some time doing heeling off and on leash in the front yard and street with Finley, then some recalls. Very nice quick drop with the word down, maybe faster than just the signal. A couple dumbbell retrieves on either side of the high jump and then some broad jumps. Broad jump with a release to a toy, also nicely done. Then Banshee had her turn, heeling in the front and recalls and stays in the back. Then they were both "treated" to a bath and blow dry. Busy dog afternoon.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these NuggetsDad. FWIW, I watched the bar jump several times and was wishing I could see your movement more clearly. It looked like Nugget was taking the correct jump until you lowered your arm and twisted slightly to straight, dropping your left shoulder? In an agility dog this would be enough of a cue to pull a dog of the jump and realign to front position. Again, I could not catch the complete movement of your upper body due to the camera angle, but maybe something to consider?

Nugget was surely trying I thought, but then lost confidence on the 2nd go out.


----------

